

Study finds 25 percent of Android apps to be a security risk - aynlaplant
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2013524/study-finds-25-percent-of-android-apps-to-be-a-security-risk.html

======
Piskvorrr
...and offers a product to solve this; incidentally, the product is from the
same vendor as the study. In other words, "Never ask a barber whether you need
a haircut."

